

New stuff in the .Net space: Scott Gu introducing WebMatrix - aymeric
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/07/06/introducing-webmatrix.aspx

======
borisk
There was another Web Matrix 8 years ago.
<http://www.4guysfromrolla.com/articles/061702-1.aspx>

